# Ronda Rousey Suffers From Broken Jaw – Could Be Out For Over a Year!!!



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

There you go:

http://shockingvidz.com/2015/11/15/...from-broken-jaw-could-be-out-for-over-a-year/

No immediate rematch then.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

And your new winner










I hope she bleeds the UFC dry for that fight and all the bullshit they put her through.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Better this way cuz she's not in any shape to take on a world boxing and muay thai champion w/ a world class gym/team behind her. I was thinking, Ronda should get Tyson + new trainer + Muay Thai coach + MMA coach and a new camp in addition to Edmond I suppose out of loyalty as one of the head coaches. We all know that Travis Browne and Jake Ellenberger have lost. Ronda's footwork, wild punching, linear movement, lack of strategy now shows me to the extent of what her mom was talking about. I'm not saying Edmond is bad, he needs to help Ronda put together an all star team. She obviously has 1/2 of the equation; grappling, jitz. Now she needs to shore up her striking.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Jaw broken in three parts? OK, I'll take back my criticism for she leaving the scene without saying anything. :shame02:

She still deserved that beatdown, though.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

My bad guys, failed thread..shite source.. didn't check..was to happy that she lost


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

"Rousey Will have her Jaw wired shut for at least two months"

Even god has had enough of her talking nonsense? 

But yeah, thats what you get when you fight with your mouth hanging open, as Ronda did throughout this fight.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

MK. said:


> My bad guys, failed thread..shite source.. didn't check..was to happy that she lost


Yeah, I think Dana mentioned she might have a broken jaw but later confirmed she did not.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Why do people keep acting like Miesha faced the greatest injustice either.

She was told she could be fighting for the title next. They've done this many times. Then in the end, they went with a different direction. Miesha Tate got submitted, by armbar, twice against Ronda and didn't win a round against her. Holly Holm was probably not the best challenger but you always get the #1 contender not fighting for the title if it doesn't make most sense. In hindsight, who's to say Holm wasn't the better choice now?

Anyways, a bit happy about this. I'm more interested in seeing Holm fight some top contenders now. Now that we know she looks extremely good when opponents chase her down, it makes me excited because almost all the to girls at WBW are all aggressive pitbull fighters. Tate, Pena, Nunes, Zingano. A lot of aggressive fighters lining up.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

with or without, she doesn't deserve an immediate rematch.

REMATCH for what? for being played with for 1 and half rounds? !!!

The UFC has to suck it up ...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

So, does that mean Ronda actually rushed away from the stage and post fight interview purely for being a coward, not for being hurt?
Paper bag mode back to stand by, then.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ...Now that we know she looks extremely good when opponents chase her down....


And it wasn't a bad strategy for Rhonda at all. If you let Holly push the pace she uses her length and is very difficult to hit. In her last fights she didn't land much, but also didn't take a single punch. They didn't want that to happen to Rhonda, so the game plan was likely to come forward the whole fight. Problem was, Holly is a fantastic counter puncher with fantastic footwork. It was really masterful to watch.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> So, does that mean Ronda actually rushed away from the stage and post fight interview purely for being a coward, not for being hurt?
> Paper bag mode back to stand by, then.


Well she did get KO'd.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Why do people keep acting like Miesha faced the greatest injustice either.


The title fight was just the last straw, they've treated her like crap from the start. Urijah Faber is also a former champion and top guy who is constantly in co-main's and main event prelims.

Faber/Rivera PPV 181 prelims 840K
Tate/McMann PPV 183 prelims 1.53 million

Faber gets paid twice what Tate's being paid. Faber main evented after that fight, Tate had to fight another top five fighter and if she loses to Ronda the UFC has nothing for her. In this country women are paid .77 to a dollar, Tate's getting .50 it's pathetic and exploitative.

Oh and Faber/Edgar ratings for that fight 560K so Tate drew twice what Faber did.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

John8204 said:


> The title fight was just the last straw, they've treated her like crap from the start. Urijah Faber is also a former champion and top guy who is constantly in co-main's and main event prelims.
> 
> Faber/Rivera PPV 181 prelims 840K
> Tate/McMann PPV 183 prelims 1.53 million
> ...


Yeah, Miesha got paid very little....didn't Holly Holm too? I asked why we keep talking about Miesha being "fked over" not everyone. If all of the women are being underpaid, alright, but shouldn't be we arguing that Nunes or Zingano should fight next since they got fked over so much too?

@Calminian, really Ronda does that every single time she's ever fought. Run straight across, eat a few shots, throw a few back, and if she doesn't like the shots then tie up and throw. It was just something not much of us considered in how bad Holm looked in her last two fights. Really similar to how Machida tends to look.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah, Miesha got paid very little....didn't Holly Holm too? I asked why we keep talking about Miesha being "fked over" not everyone. If all of the women are being underpaid, alright, but shouldn't be we arguing that Nunes or Zingano should fight next since they got fked over so much too?


Zingano got 100K to fight Rousey, Tate got 28K

Holm was getting 25/25 but she wasn't facing top ten fighters.

Maybe Roy Nelson has had a worse contract but her's in one of the all-time worst


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

John8204 said:


> Zingano got 100K to fight Rousey, Tate got 28K
> 
> Holm was getting 25/25 but she wasn't facing top ten fighters.
> 
> Maybe Roy Nelson has had a worse contract but her's in one of the all-time worst


To be fair, why doesn't she just renegotiate or leave? She's really well known, and is good looking. Coker would take her for megabucks in a second, he'd probably sign her to Bellator after it too :laugh:

But yeah, even if her contract's shite though, matchmaking wise and everything it's understandable why she wasn't fighting for the title. She already got one title shot handed to her and hasn't really shown any reason why she might have beat Ronda. Sucks for her to get it taken off her but it's not like outside of money she's had it THAT rough.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Holly Holm vs Cyborg! Dana, make it happen!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Since no credible source is reporting this, I am going to assume it's true.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

BTW the UFC chasing for a rematch isn't something new. Look how they're chasing Werdum to fight Cain!

Their way of looking into champions needs to change. With a little media help they can make even the less promoted fighter one of the best and sell their fights and get their pockets filled with money too!

Anyway, I'm happy for Holm. Very respectful and showed how dangerous can a boxer be in the cage with a MMA veteran!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> To be fair, why doesn't she just renegotiate or leave? She's really well known, and is good looking. Coker would take her for megabucks in a second, he'd probably sign her to Bellator after it too :laugh:


Because they were clearly lying to her. And they have a monopoly on the division so they can pay women significantly less money then men. Which is two bad things Clyde because you are paying women less than men and as you own all the fighters you are making them fight for 25/50 on the dollar. These aren't good things Clyde and they are borderline illegal.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I didn't say they were good things. But as I said before, everyone bangs on about how big and bad it is how Miesha is being treated...all of them are getting underpaid so why do we keep mentioning her. Sure she probably deserves most than the rest but none the less, they have the same problems she has.

I'm not getting into another money debate with you anyways. All I was saying is Tate's not been treated that bad in comparison to say Zingano.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

rul3z said:


> with or without, she doesn't deserve an immediate rematch.
> 
> REMATCH for what? for being played with for 1 and half rounds? !!!
> 
> The UFC has to suck it up ...


Yeah but then again Cain got an immediate rematch so I wouldn't surpised if she got one too. Actually Rousey vs Holm II makes more sense than Werdum vs Cain II


----------



## Justice (Nov 15, 2015)

John8204 said:


> The title fight was just the last straw, they've treated her like crap from the start. Urijah Faber is also a former champion and top guy who is constantly in co-main's and main event prelims.
> 
> Faber/Rivera PPV 181 prelims 840K
> Tate/McMann PPV 183 prelims 1.53 million
> ...


"In this country women are paid .77 to a dollar, Tate's getting .50 it's pathetic and exploitative."

John, stop spouting the fringe feminist nonsense that hasn't been true in decades.

In a 1:1 comparison (meaning for the same job) women are now making the same (or more) than men. They're also getting accepted into colleges at a 3:1 ratio compared to men, and are graduating at a 2:1 ratio - they go onto get immediate job placement at a 5:1 ratio - in contrast to men, simply because businesses want women in the work place; simply because of their gender (explain how that is appropriate, given the subject matter?).

You're not taking into consideration that women don't work the same variety of jobs men do, they also do not work the same hours and they take more holiday time(feel free to throw maternity in there as well).

Work the figures, and across the broad spectrum they seem to make less.



As for the rematch discussion, Rousey is not entitled. She didn't perform well enough to indicate to people that the second fight would be any different than the first. And as a promotion for the UFC, there's no rivalry between the two women to make it juicy.

Sure people would watch the fight, though there are bigger money grabs and Dana White knows it.

I do think Tate has had a bad time of it, though she has had plenty of opportunity to move up and when the time came, she lost. What more can you say?


----------



## WorldChampions (Jul 14, 2015)

Not really she will be back soon


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I couldn't of been any happier with the outcome. I didn't think Holly would do what she did, let alone win. I just hoped for a good fight. I literally jumped off my couch screaming like a little girl to the point I actually felt my chest tighten and I thought I was having a real heart attack. Im only 33. But its okay. Totally worth it.


----------

